# LOW



## Brad Anderson (Apr 1, 2002)

As usual, lotsa little eyes and saugers being taken. 12-14" being the norm. Constant action anywhere on the lake. Day bite, sun up till dusk. Closer to the river is where the bigger fish are SUPPOSEDLY LYING.


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

I was supposed to go to LOW with one of the O.F. over there but the ball got dropped on my buddies end. (Soon to be an ex-buddy if this happens again!) :******:

I am going to LOW from Fargo. Any information on where I should access LOW and go fishing? I am more into Crappies then anything but will take what I can find. I realize I could go and scout the whole area, fish, and return in one day (please notice sarcasim) but I would like a little bit of a heads up please.

No, I have never been there before. I have some ideas as I have researched over Inter-net and rumor controll but I am looking for some first hand knowledge from NODAK.

Post or PM me please. :beer:


----------



## Brad Anderson (Apr 1, 2002)

Never caught any crappies there before, but lotsa walleys. Try out from the river or out of arnesens. Long point can be good too. Zipple bay if northerns are the quarry. Canada has got the best spots, kinda expensive to go up there though. Buffalo Bay is where its at.


----------



## Scraper (Apr 1, 2002)

SFC,

If crappies are your game try Upper Red. We have been up there twice in the last two years and always catch some beautiful fish.

Jamestown and Pipestem can be good crappie producers as well.


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

As usual it seems this year, I had to cancel the LOW trip. All the Rudesters developed either Strep-Throat or the Flu and the house was quareentined off for the good of the public. uke: Did manage to talk the wife into going out for her first time. See the results in my photo album. O'h well, maybe later. I have to go to South Carolina for a month starting 22 Feb so it has to be before that! Thank you to all of you that gave up some information on LOW, I appreciate it.


----------

